# How long are you here?



## padani

Somebody kindly let me know Korean (English transliteration ) for:

How long are you here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mallarme

엄마 동안 여기에서 계십니까?

If you're in a hurry, those translations should work, but I can't guarantee that they are error-free...:S  Also, they are at the most polite, most formal register.

If anyone sees any mistakes, please feel free to correct!


----------



## padani

Thanks mate

Can you spell it out in English like Example-- (welcome --- hwangyong-hamnida ). I couldn't read Korean alphabet.


----------



## Mallarme

Mallarme said:


> 엄마 *얼마* 동안 여기에서 계십니까?



I corrected a typo above.  Also, when split, this thread was entitled "How long have you been here?" but the translation requested was for "_How long are you here?_" I translated what was requested.



> Somebody kindly let me know Korean (English transliteration ) for:


You can request pronunciations here:
http://www.forvo.com/languages/ko/

or use this site for transliterations:
http://sori.org/hangul/conv2kr.cgi


----------



## cherine

*Hi Mallarme,

I re-edited the thread title. Please, next time, use the red triangle in the top right corner of any post to contact the moderators when there's a rule infraction or something that needs mod attention.
Thanks. 
*


----------

